# NNNIIICCCC



## tiaan123 (30/7/20)

Hi all ,

Any Idea when we will be able get some NIc for Mixing I am totally out and on my last 100ml of juice....

HEEELLLPPPP


----------



## Silo (30/7/20)

If you do happen to find, please let me know if possible, thank you.


----------



## CJB85 (30/7/20)

Mix up some zero nic liquid now and start vaping it, then hit your nic juice only when you really need it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (30/7/20)

I'm on my last 100ml of nic concentrate as well. Going to start mixing at 1mg to stretch it and keep some high nic's for the mtl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/20)

I'm also down to dregs. 

Like @Adephi I am going to mix at 1mg.

What I am also going to do is my patented vaping technique to increase nic absorption.

Whenever you get the feeling that your nic levels are dropping (kicking the dog more than usual ) take a deep inhale and hold it in for about five seconds (sound familiar?). You can almost immediately feel the nic hit. I have been practicing it on 3mg. Be very careful. I would imagine that if you did this for 3 or 4 inhales you may do a Silver.

I intend doing this on my upcoming 1mg batch. If this still works well I may use it in conjunction with 0mg to stretch the nic even further.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (30/7/20)

At first sight that looked like NNNNNNNNNNNNCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC and I was going to say 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCC... you can guess the rest

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (30/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> take a deep inhale and hold it in for about five seconds (sound familiar?).



OH YEAH

but it wasn't nic, it had saliva on the paper

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zebeebee (31/7/20)

I am also in this dilemma... Nic running out at a tremendous speed now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

